# Certainteed TPO?



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

I ran across this. Have you guys seen this new TPO?

http://www.certainteed.com/legacy/resources/pressroom/roofing/CoolPlyTPO.doc


----------



## General Roofing (Dec 8, 2012)

*Flat Roof TPO - Certainteed*

We use Firestone, Carlisle, and Mulehide for our flat roof single ply TPO. Let me know what you find out about the Certainteed TPO.... curious.

We have a large facility this week that we are installing Firestone to... it's seems to be what we go back to all the time.

Flat Roof Section of Our Website





BrandRoof said:


> I ran across this. Have you guys seen this new TPO?
> 
> http://www.certainteed.com/legacy/resources/pressroom/roofing/CoolPlyTPO.doc


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

General Roofing said:


> We use Firestone, Carlisle, and Mulehide for our flat roof single ply TPO. Let me know what you find out about the Certainteed TPO.... curious.
> 
> We have a large facility this week that we are installing Firestone to... it's seems to be what we go back to all the time.
> 
> Flat Roof Section of Our Website


You're one helluva spammer


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I would guess it's to give the shingler another option besides their self adhered SBS. Wonder if they bought someone else's sheet or making their own.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

1985gt said:


> I would guess it's to give the shingler another option besides their self adhered SBS. Wonder if they bought someone else's sheet or making their own.


Not sure, why do you say other than self adhered? Looks like they're finally getting into the tpo low slope.


----------



## General Roofing (Dec 8, 2012)

*Coolply*

The doc in your link from Certainteed for Coolply was last updated by the author in August of 2008.

Your blog has it as new release, you may or may not want to pull that.

The filing date for the trademark was in 2009, so who knows, they may still come forward with it... not likely.

The factories that manufacture TPO tell us they don't have facilities to manufacture their own.


Hope that helps.




BrandRoof said:


> I ran across this. Have you guys seen this new TPO?
> 
> http://www.certainteed.com/legacy/resources/pressroom/roofing/CoolPlyTPO.doc


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

BrandRoof said:


> Not sure, why do you say other than self adhered? Looks like they're finally getting into the tpo low slope.


Because they have the flintlastic or what ever in SA modified, TPO would give another option for porches/entries. They have a commercial hot side but honestly at this stage in the economy who would open their own TPO plant, they are most likely buying from someone else.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

3 or 4 years ago the low slope rep in my area said they were negotiating to private label someone elses TPO sheet but that it fell through. I asked why not PVC since they already buy all the raw material for PVC pipe and (at the time) pvc windows. He shrugged and gave me a non answer.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I have heard TPO has much higher profit margins... than PVC that is...


----------

